# We dug two, hit big on second one, can you say squat!



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

Well there soaking and will be posted shortly.  Everything from open pontil meds, colored blob sodas, rare double collared squats, big golden amber browns indian bitters, pontil puffs, pipes, open pontiled barrel mustard, kool op philly med
 I'll shower and eat then I'll post 
 by the way.........i'm, we're smiling.....


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 4, 2009)

Sweet mother of frothy goodness. Are you joking? It sounds like the motherload!


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

here's the first hole!


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

heres the second
 mind the pics i'm beat


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

pics


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

pics


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

pics


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow! You weren't kidding. Looks like the best of years collecting not just one trip out. Congrats!


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

tam


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

pic


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations!   How friggin fun is that!  cant wait to hear the juicy details when you have the time.  Great Job


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2009)

killer pontil stuff ! man i wish............  hey  but im really interested in those milks  for sale???? LET ME KNOW!  MIKE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2009)

Good job,....some real nice bottles in there!    Way to go.    Joe


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

The barrel mustard is OP?
 How cool is that


----------



## GACDIG (Dec 4, 2009)

Good digs, do PA squats come alot around where you dig?
 gac


----------



## ncbred (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats!  I love that druggist.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

we dig really hard to find these.....however finding this one lines them up on the block that hasn't been dug yet I might add...........
 The squats I'm looking for we never dig!  Their so rare ghosts won't speak of them!


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

I think there's a silver dollar under here.....forgot it was in the car.....let you know soon


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 4, 2009)

Glad to see someones digging some stuff up.
   we got two lined up.I'm due.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

hey Rick believe you me, we were due for sure!  coins a bust copper wheel
 here's some wounded and headless soldiers


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 4, 2009)

sweet dig privvy. good for you guys!!  about time someone hit a honey hole. 

 we're heading out in the morning to give it a whirl......

 hope i can post some photos like yours.  congrats again fella.

 you guys have been paying your dues............

 jim


----------



## PrivyCheese (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey, It proves that its all about perserverance. What a great haul....CONGRATS!!!!!......Nice digs... You know the best part of a dig like that. Its when you go to bed tonight and the lights are out'''''your so sore you cant fall asleep..

    But you really dont want to. The last thing you remember when you do fall asleep is the grin on your face. Thinking....pontil....pontil....pontil.....Thinking of how much this makes it worth it.


    Nice Job!


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2009)

Killer dig, some great stuff. You guys have a nice selection of squats in your area. There are only two from here (so far), but at least I have one of each. There are still several known 1850s-1880s Lewistown bottlers that nobody has seen a bottle from yet. It would be my pleasure to be able to change that.  ~Jim


----------



## slakoper (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok Here we go.


----------



## slakoper (Dec 4, 2009)

more pics


----------



## slakoper (Dec 4, 2009)

Pot lid... Perfect day for that....


----------



## slakoper (Dec 4, 2009)

photo


----------



## slakoper (Dec 4, 2009)

OP Elixer of Opium


----------



## slakoper (Dec 4, 2009)

Dr M Mumm


----------



## slakoper (Dec 4, 2009)

New York


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

last pic for the night


----------



## slakoper (Dec 4, 2009)

J Gipfert Tamaqua Squat and Med


----------



## capsoda (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats guys, great haul.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

thats a squat........I hope we see more of!


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 4, 2009)

killer digs boys, looks like your best haul yet! Now where is that browns indian queen bitters!!!

 Digger ry


----------



## epackage (Dec 4, 2009)

Man you guys work hard and really get paid off well PD, congrat's to you & slakoper, very nice and that med is awesome...


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 4, 2009)

Killer finds guys!!  Good luck with the rest of the block, I hope it pans out for you.[]


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2009)

gravedigger our other team member went home with that and he told me it sparkles.....I can't get over to see his bottles and get some pics because his wife won't let me in the house....I know!   lol


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 5, 2009)

Dang, make sure he sends you a pic. Ive never seen another person dig one, I dug a broken one years ago and never seen a piece since other than ebay and shows. I would love to find a intact perfect one in green!

 Digger ry


----------



## slakoper (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually dug a Qween Bitters Who whould have ever thought???


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 5, 2009)

beautiful dude, the amazing part than just digging one is to dig one that is intact. So fragile, just amazing guys

 Digger ry


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 5, 2009)

Awesome digs!!!  Congrats to you and many thanks for sharing!  Nice sodas.  I am wiping the drool from my mouth....

 PD


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 5, 2009)

holy crap!!! now thats a dig,nice job!!~matt


----------



## ktbi (Dec 5, 2009)

Stories/pictures like this is what keeps us all in the game....way to go guys.....well earned!!!   Ron


----------



## dcoffin5 (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow - awesome.  Some day I hope to hit a privy like this one.

 hey, on the Sweeney, Wilmington, Del. - does it have a major chip or crack or something?  I'd be interested just so I have a sample of what I'm digging for.  pm me if you want to sell it.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 5, 2009)

The Wilmington has a busted open surface air bubble inside the lip leaving the front very thin.  Displays well


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow!  Everything you founds is exceptional.  I'm partial to the opium vials and the Dalby's, but I think all the bottles are awesome.  Good for you guys! 

 Those squats have some beautiful colors.  I hope you keep the "headless" bottles for something.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 5, 2009)

WOW Too much!  Love to see those bottles come out.  The queen is unreal.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 5, 2009)

It has all been said, but, well, you guys cleaned up! Awesome finds, I can only dream of such an awesome privy dig. I am glad that you all had the energy to dig that 2nd pit. 

 The pictures are a tad confusing and it was mentioned that others are not pictured, so what was the final tally as far as the good condition squats go? How deep was the hole and how thick was the refuse layer?


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 5, 2009)

Some of the info is classified as you imagine.  It was about 4 b4 feet wide and 8' deep with a 2' trash layer....honestly besides the headless nothing is broke or chipped to bad to effect its status as rare/hard to find


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 5, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: slakoper
> 
> OP Elixer of Opium


 
 Great dig. Love all of the pictures. I just dug this last week. Not the pontiled version that you found but a smooth base. Same Dr. Munn embossed on it. I figured that mine dates to the 1880s or so. Great find.


----------



## kozmothewonderdog (Dec 5, 2009)

Fantastic dig!  Those colored sodas are spectacular, and to find that many in one hole is just mind-boggling!

 The McMunn's apparently goes back to the 40s or so, according to this link.

 - Al
Potomac Bottle Collectors


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 5, 2009)

WOW! I'm so jealous! Congrats!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 5, 2009)

You guys dig hard,you deserve it.[]


----------



## imukdiver (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats and well done on a awesome dig !  Hope the rest pan out for you guys as well.   []


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 5, 2009)

Slakoper & I flipped a coin this morning for some hidden treasures found in the fill in.
 OP Puff & Harrison's Columbian Perfumery (ground stopper)


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's the Adam Hartwig, An unmarked Tamaqua squat....


----------



## rockbot (Dec 5, 2009)

What fine examples of American glass. Killer! 
 If you can find one or two Hawaii squats in a life time that is doing good.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## slakoper (Dec 5, 2009)

Open Pontil Bullock & Crenshaw Druggest & Chemist Arch & 6th St Phila Pa  Its in perfect shape. There was actually 2 of them in the hole.6in tall


----------



## slakoper (Dec 5, 2009)

Bottom


----------



## slakoper (Dec 5, 2009)

Close up. All together there were 8 colored squats and 11colored soda,


----------



## slakoper (Dec 5, 2009)

Umbrella Ink OP with a nip off the top.There was ...I'm guessing there was 18 Open pontil bottle in the hole.


----------



## slakoper (Dec 5, 2009)

picture


----------



## slakoper (Dec 5, 2009)

OP Gennuine Essence  5inn tall. My camera was acting up and was unable to get photos at the dig and it happen so fast..


----------



## slakoper (Dec 5, 2009)

Close up of colores soda, Tamaqua


----------



## slakoper (Dec 5, 2009)

Open pontil Flared lip...No embossing but still fun to did...


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 6, 2009)

Well I hope you enjoyed the dig as much as we did.  A great dig to have right before the snow.  I'm going to mark and cut the rest in case the ground freezes.
 Make it a bit easier on us.  A couple more pics to follow and thanks all for the kind words and may you all be blessed with a good dig.
 I'm going to try and get pics from start to finish on the next one.  
 its close enough to say
 Merry Christmas to all 
 And to all a good dig!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 6, 2009)

This dig really was awesome - thanks for sharing it.

 You know what's kind of funny? In the title you said 'can you say SQUAT'. Before you posted pics, I thought, 'Well maybe they found squat. As in the answer to the question when you found nothing. What did you get? -Squat.' 

 Those are some sweet bottles. By the reaction here, you shouldn't have any trouble selling a few if you decide to part with them. Congrats again!


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 6, 2009)

I've designated several for the local Historical society, and one to a good friend.  
 Three are already designated for the vault but I'm looking for old Coal Dale & Lansford Bottles and wouldn't blink an eye on a good trade for one.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 6, 2009)

So as we were digging this privy another digger stopped bye...So called friend
 The adjoining house I was waiting for permission for.  
 I figured I would know by this week if it was alright to dig being the landlord comes up the first week of the month.  Today another team was digging there right next to the one we dug... "I know the kid who lives in here".  As usual the ugly side of bottle digging rears its ugly head.  I really don't care.......but I thought it was interesting and definatey worthy of mentioning.  *I'm still going to post our finds and show you all what we get. * 
 And to boot these guys who make up this fractured team are put together with the deadbeat scraps of our old team. T not included. 
 I mean we're on first street digging, their digging there the next day,  We're on High street digging, There on High St digging. We're on white street now there on white street
 My Dad says if it looks, acts, walks and SMELLS like a duck....well then most probably its a big pile of crap....lol


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 6, 2009)

oh well


----------



## sandchip (Dec 6, 2009)

That ain't very considerate of 'em for sure.  But then again, ethics and good manners are just about a thing of the past.  I'm glad you scored and I appreciate you sharing your finds with us.


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 6, 2009)

That ugly side of digging is just that .....it stinks.  BUT .......but for those of us that dont get to dig privies etc etc ....we SURE love to see the bottles you were and did pull.  Excellent job guys.  And if it wasnt for posts like this ...a guy in CT who introduced many people to digging might not of ever picked up a shovel.  Keep it up you Privy Diggers ! ! ! !


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 6, 2009)

#1)  Dont become jaded, and think that the "ugly side of digging" is the norm.  Anyone who comes in or shows up when they see pontils being dug, and hones in on a neighborhood someone else is working, is an ass.  There's no excuse for it, and most diggers I know wouldn't do that.

 #2)  Don't let it wreck your dig, it was an awesome haul!  If you want to sell that pontiled druggist, I'd love to have it, even though I dont have the money for it 

 #3)  95% of people would be wouldn't move in on someones territory like that, when they were just hitting some good pontils like that.  I can't imagine digging a bottle in a situation like that, and then having the bottle on their shelf, and looking at it.  I'd feel like a dweeb every time I looked it if.


----------



## phil44 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wish we had soda holes in Md. like you Pa. guys do. Looks like you all had alot of fun, congrats!!


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 6, 2009)

Aint no soda holes in south cental pa!!! WTF

 Digger Ry


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 8, 2009)

So where heading back to the yard to dig another stone liner....We have high hopes for good pits from each era....see you tonight......


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 9, 2009)

Found this one on the floor of the privvy mobile.  Two busted corners but intact and strong


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 9, 2009)

Pectoral


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 9, 2009)

We struck out in two areas yesterday.  The pits are there, just need a little patience.
 After this hole we aren't doing any complaining.....The dial is reset and dues paying begins all over again.....I'll tell you that broke Ayers cleaned up nice.
 So long till next time


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 9, 2009)

Really good finds, guys! Amazing that indian queen, not to mention the rest of them,...Way to dig!                                               Joe


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow impressive,you just don't get em like that often.Great finds. congratulations. ya know.....if you ever need any help,free help!!!![]


----------

